# Any Good Media/Video Player aside from WMP?



## Akari (Nov 4, 2004)

*Hello,

Is there any Good & Reliable Media/Video PLayer software that is "Freeware" that can play WMV, AVI, and Mpeg file?

There are some Video files that WIndows Media Player can't play.
I'm using WinXp by the way  *


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Theres plenty...a good google search will do you well www.google.com

irfanview
winamp
DivX(remove spyware after install)
BSplayer
Sonique
Quicktime
Realplayer

Just off the top of my head..


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

I did some searching and checked several out. In my humble opinion,  BS Player  was the best for me. It has lots of options including dozens of skins, will play most anything, handles a DivX plug-in, has no spyware, and it is free.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If WMP can't play them you may just need to install the proper CODECs.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm

The pack also includes BS Player.


----------



## Akari (Nov 4, 2004)

*thanks a lot...

I think I will used BS player*


----------

